# Dimming a Jungle Dawn



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone know if I would be able to use a rheostat (dimmer) with the 9w Jungle Dawn bulbs? I'm using them on 10 gallon vivs and I'm trying to find a happy medium with the brightness.

I recently acquired some new frogs (3 juvenile Bakhuis) and they are hiding all of the time. I'm guessing the change and acclimation process is why they are hiding. My plants love the light and are throwing new roots and showing growth at a very high rate.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Are two 9w Jungle Dawns in an Exo terra top set atop of the 10 gallon viv too much?

I was informed when I bought them that they would be fine, which they are for the plants, but I think they might be too much for the frogs. 

Has anyone ever dealt with this? I'm sure someone has.

Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

T2theG said:


> Are two 9w Jungle Dawns in an Exo terra top set atop of the 10 gallon viv too much?
> 
> I was informed when I bought them that they would be fine, which they are for the plants, but I think they might be too much for the frogs.
> 
> ...


Someone else recently asked similar question and I initially said you could even get away with 11w or maybe 13w but I'm gonna take that back and say 2 9w's are plenty. Many frogs do seem to prefer dim light though and may be more active if it isn't so bright. 

What you might try is putting a piece of wax paper under the lights. It should block some light, and diffuse the rest. Add a 2nd sheet under that if you want it dimmer and even more diffuse, etc..etc.. 

If you want something nicer then wax paper, back in lowes/homedepot where the eggcrate is you should find some light diffusing panels (Like they put under fluorescent ceiling lights) that you could cut to fit.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can plant plants that form a canopy to block some of the light to the floor of the tank. Can you post pics of the tank so we can see your lay out?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Someone else recently asked similar question and I initially said you could even get away with 11w or maybe 13w but I'm gonna take that back and say 2 9w's are plenty. Many frogs do seem to prefer dim light though and may be more active if it isn't so bright.
> 
> What you might try is putting a piece of wax paper under the lights. It should block some light, and diffuse the rest. Add a 2nd sheet under that if you want it dimmer and even more diffuse, etc..etc..
> 
> If you want something nicer then wax paper, back in lowes/homedepot where the eggcrate is you should find some light diffusing panels (Like they put under fluorescent ceiling lights) that you could cut to fit.


Funny, I was just getting ready to ask that question about the wax paper or diffuser panel. 

Do you think it will inhibit the plant growth at all?

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

T2theG said:


> Funny, I was just getting ready to ask that question about the wax paper or diffuser panel.
> 
> Do you think it will inhibit the plant growth at all?
> 
> Thanks for the great idea!


Nah, I think most of the vital spectrum will get through. Also like the other guy pointed out, once plants grow in that is likely to block some light. It is hard to get plants that stay small enough for a 10gal unless you order online. Very few lowes/homedepot plants will stay small enough.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

True, I bought all my plants for both my vivs from NEHERP. They do look like they are going to need lots of trimming in the future though.

I can't wait to try the wax paper tomorrow, I was also thinking of using parchment paper/tracing paper.

Thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got an 11W Jungle dawn on my 10 gallon and i have it 6-7" above the viv and it lights up the whole viv. So 11w is the max I'd go personally, but I just like things a little dimmer.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

mongo77 said:


> You can plant plants that form a canopy to block some of the light to the floor of the tank. Can you post pics of the tank so we can see your lay out?


Sure, here is a picture of the tank.



I added two sheets of wax paper under the light fixture until I can get to lowes and pick up some diffusing panels. I think it works quite well though, all of the frogs are out today.

It's nice the light is diffused, but still seems to light up the viv nice creating shadows. I'm hoping it doesn't have an ill effect on the plants. I did some research and most of what I found said it's the same as a green house. Some articles hinted that it reflects and disperses the light better than having nothing.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

A couple of small pieces of drift wood, maybe half buried would spruce your tank up a bit, but good start.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I have some small pieces of mopani wood that I might use. I just thought it would be to crowded in the tank with all that. 

It's hard to tell, but under the moss to the right is a coco hut and under the moss to the left is a cork round.

Thanks for the advice, I'll see about adding some wood.

Tyler

KCCO


----------

